
Your Body Text Is Too Small - adamcarson
https://medium.com/@xtianmiller/your-body-text-is-too-small-5e02d36dc902
======
enkiv2
Default body text sizes on most sites are too big, resulting in systems that
make 500 words look like an acceptable size for an article. The only time
large body text makes sense is in an advertisement, and advertisements should
have no place on the web.

